# quick assist nervt (Eclipse)



## stev.glasow (28. Jul 2005)

Wenn ich in Eclipse
folgende Codezeile habe:
ichBinEineMethode(1);
und ein "obj." davor schreibe, macht er trotzdem den quick assist auf obwohl die Methode schon da steht.
Das nervt - kann ich das irgendwie umstellen?


----------



## Beni (28. Jul 2005)

"Window > Preferences > Java > Editor > Code Assist", da kannst du das unten abschalten.


----------



## stev.glasow (28. Jul 2005)

Ganz wollte ich die Automatische Erkennung eigentlich nicht abstellen, aber ist OK so.


----------

